# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الأولى online لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء 
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
مرفق لينك المحاضرة الأولى online مادة Criminology 

لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شبعة اللغة الأنجليزية 

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovcS-Ws4WxA

----------

